
New York-London passenger flight (groundspeed) goes ‘SUPERSONIC’ - ycnews
https://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/675213/New-York-JFK-airport-London-Gatwick-Concorde-supersonic-Norwegian-plane
======
DrScump
Bogus clickbait. True airspeed didn't exceed 575MPH; they just had a 200MPH
tailwind. No sonic booms, sorry.

